# Microsoft Outlook Can't Find Server



## TDRAuto (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been working on this over the past two weeks and can't get it resolved. 

My Microsoft Outlook, after three months of working well on a new PC, suddenly lost contact with the Shaw POP3 server. Shaw confirmed the settings and determined that the issue is with Microsoft Outlook. 

I moved to Outlook Express with the same settings - Outlook Express works fine. 

I reinstalled my Virus Scan (Kaspersky), ran a repair on Office 2007, created a new user account, and removed the ports from the virus protection software - all to no avail.

Finally, I removed Microsoft Office 2007 from the machine and reinstalled it. To my delight this fixed the problem - for about three hours.  I think it may have stopped working after Microsoft Office automatically downloaded an update, but I'm not sure.

Has anyone else had an issue like this and if so, how have you resolved it?

I have a Dell Experion PC with Windows XP (64 Bit) and Microsoft Office 2007.

Thanks.


----------



## DismalSwamp (Oct 23, 2007)

TDRAuto: Any chance you've solved this???

If not, thanks anyway for your post - it saved me the further hassle of reinstalls, etc.

I've had the same problem 3 times in the last few weeks - and fully expect it to happen again, probably soon. 

I've been using Outlook 2002 since 2000 (it came with Office 10 which I'm running in W2K) and have had no such problems until now.

About 3 weeks ago I suddenly lost the ability to send or receive - but got no error messages to help figure it out and ended up swapping in my backup disk.

Three days ago the same thing happened, but accompanied by messages that the server couldn't be found (or perhaps could be found but couldn't be connected to - not sure which incident produced which message). Had to swap again.

Yesterday - same thing. But this time it was apparently related to a report that Outlook.exe had been changed. Another swap - which, unfortunately, left me without the relevant Kaspersky records.

I don't believe the problem resides with Kaspersky, since other similar problems in the forums involve other security systems. I assume that this is some kind of malware (which now resides on both of my disks). But if that's the case, then why isn't there more discussion of the problem in the forums?


----------



## TDRAuto (Oct 10, 2007)

Nope - fraid not.

I asked tech. support at Dell to look into it. We spent an hour on the phone. He eventually said he'd call me back - that was over a week ago. I haven't heard from him yet. He did state that there were a lot of people having similar problems out there......

I wonder if it's a recent Microsoft update.

If I get it resolved I'll let you know. I'm not holding my breath though.....


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *TDRAuto* and *DismalSwamp*

Have either of you created a new Profile in Outlook to see if the errors continue in the new Profile, as well?


----------



## muscle (Oct 25, 2007)

I may have something that you want to try. Just remember that I am NOT a computer person, so if it doesn't work don't blame me.

I have been having the same problems connecting to my email server from Outlook as you have. I uninstalled Office 2007 and just like you it started working, but only for one day. Then it won't connect again. I called and talked with the Microsoft tech support and we tried turning off spyware, firewalls, etc, but it still didn't work. However, I wasn't sure we had actually turned off my Norton Firewall, so I went into Norton and turned off the firewall. To my surprise, that fixed the problem. I can now connect to my email server using Outlook. It has only been a few days since I tried this so I don't know if it will be a permanent solution, but I thought I would pass on my experience in case it could help anyone.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## DismalSwamp (Oct 23, 2007)

Possible solution for Kaspersky related problem.

There appear to be a lot of potential causes for these problems, but I eventually found a fix on the Kaspersky forum (where, in the Protection for Home Users forum there are all kinds of related Outlook problems being discussed).

My problems were appearing irregularly, 3 to 7 days apart, so I don't know for sure yet that this is the final solution, but everything has been working just fine for several days now since I applied the fix offered at
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=47439&hl=outlook\.exe
towards the bottom of the page in a post by 'Renat'.

You'll need to use Safe Mode to replace the files; there are two of them, issued via the Updater at the beginning of October, which had bugs related to email formats. My guess would be that most of these problems, no matter which security system, are related to preliminary email scanning.

Good Luck... See you soon if it turns out not to work...


----------



## TDRAuto (Oct 10, 2007)

EAFiedler said:


> Hi *TDRAuto* and *DismalSwamp*
> 
> Have either of you created a new Profile in Outlook to see if the errors continue in the new Profile, as well?


Yep, tried that too.

The problem persisted on the new account as well as the old one.


----------



## TDRAuto (Oct 10, 2007)

Muscle.

Thanks for your response. I don't have Norton Firewall but I do have Kaspersky. I turned Kaspersky off to no avail.


----------



## TDRAuto (Oct 10, 2007)

After trying absolutely everything I was forced to give up on this issue. I've purchased e-mail software called Barca (Made by Poco Systems). I actually really like it - and unlike Microsoft Outlook, it actually works. First time I've walked away from an issue unresolved but I couldn't continue with the temporary solutions any longer.


----------

